# oxidized chocolate



## rkroll (Dec 24, 2011)

I have some good quality milk chocolate chips that has sat too long and become oxidized.  How can I fix this so that I can use the chocolate.  I don't have a problem with retempering it and repurposing it, if that is part of the solution.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oxidized? Do you mean the sugar has separated maybe and forms little white spots? If that's the case there's not much you can do (that I know of). You can still eat it and it's perfectly safe, it's just not as good.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't know what you mean by "Oxidized".

Chocolate has two enemies, and they both give chocolate a white, hazy, "crust"

The first is fat bloom. A white hazy film, when you touch it, it should feel greasy. This means the chocolate was stored in a too warm place. This is perfectly safe to eat, and can be remelted and retempered with no problems.

The second is sugar bloom. The white hazy film will feel chalky and crystal-y. Somehow moisture has gotten onto your chocolate. It could be from stored in a humid enviroment, stored in a very cold place (like a fridge), and then brought out to room temp where condensation forms on the surface, or contaminated from steam in the kitchen. The humidty has formed on the surface of the chocolate, and has disolved the sugar in the chocolate. After the humidty has dried up, the sugar recrystalizes.

This is the worse of the two and this kind of chocoalte can not be used for chocolate work, but is OK for baking.

Remember, like with all other fats (butter, cheese, eggs, etc) chocolate will absorb odours if you let it. It is imperative to store chocoalte in airtight packaging at_* room temp*_, and away from any foreign odours.

Hope this helps...


----------



## rkroll (Dec 24, 2011)

Since I asked this question, I have tried retempering the chocolate. This worked. I take the sugar-bloomed chips up to 115 F or above in a double boiler. Allow them to cool to 84 F, and then bring them back up to just short of 88 F. (Short of 88 F, because this is milk chocolate.) Once cooled, the chocolate is just as good as it was, when I bought it.

Thank you to the people who responded to my question.


----------

